# Robby Robinson on Ric Drasin's show



## Curt James (Oct 8, 2011)

You may have to bump up the volume...





YouTube Video















YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Oct 8, 2011)

Robinson on stage with Danny Padilla


----------



## GR4life (Oct 8, 2011)

he looks good for his age


----------



## WINSTON (Apr 2, 2013)

his book a must read for many


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Apr 2, 2013)

"The Black Prince" has his own training business at Golds Venice and still trains balls out and eats the weirdest food I've ever seen!


----------



## rwm088 (Apr 3, 2013)

I really wish Ric would try to get Bill Kazmaier on his show. He has openly admitted to juicing before so it would be a very insightful convo!


----------

